# Big Joshy...are they really all that?



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Alright, I have been a avid fisherman for over 20 years and used all sorts of plastics and swim baits with descent results but nothing to really "write home about." But all I have heard lately on the swim bait front is that these Big Joshy swim baits are the best thing to hit the market in a very long time. I spoke with a guy tonight at Dick's whom had only stellar results from using the baits. Saying their action is better than anything else and he catches all species of fish on them. What is it that sets these apart from others and are they really that great? Thanks for any replies out there and tight lines.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Face. Palm.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

His swimbaits have incredible action even when retrieved at the slowest speeds. Now to be honest, outside of fishing ponds, I fall in the minority with big Joshy's. I can only catch bass out of ponds with them and that's it. I don't know why they don't work for me in lakes or rivers?? Regardless of my luck with them, the majority out there can really nail the fish with them!


----------



## CyrusDvirus (Apr 16, 2012)

They are as good as any other. Honestly I drank the Kool-Aid too and spent $50 on a whole ensemble of them. That was 6 months ago, now they sit under most of my tackle collecting dust. They work as well as any other gimmick bait but by no means are my go to.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

All that and a bag of chips!

You could have searched to find the other 30 threads on the issue but yeah, they are a solid bait that can catch fish! Just like my reef runners! And flicker anything, and shad raps yeah.. And vib'es in different situations. I've had days where nothing would take them(or anything for that matter). I've had days where I was catching more than 2 others with live bait. They are definitely a goto bait for me in many situations. My fav colors are silktreuse and um,, Well, I've caught fish on just about any I tried so.. Take your pick! Colors catch fishermen and they definitely catch me! I have waaay too many lol... Or do I?!

I even tried to drag one behind a bottom bouncer.. Didn't troll it long but I was surprised I didn't catch anything. I'd like to try em on Erie once and see... Anyone ever trolled swims? Slowish troll? I know they run pretty upwards of 1mph.. Joshy make a trolling version??  Hit me up for R&D lol!


----------



## CyrusDvirus (Apr 16, 2012)

The Owner/family/Friend/Sponsor makes a fuss about them on here but my best luck with them is as soon as they hit the water. As soon as they hit the water they are preforming just like a regular jig. Don't waste your money.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i hear a lot about them too on OGF, i havent tried them yet but probably will in the near future, i would think, just like with any other style bait, you gotta know when and how to present them correctly in different situations, otherwise its just another lure.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

They are a good bait to have in your tackle selection. They are one of my favorite "go to" baits. The young man who makes them is outstanding on his own. He has shown respect and has given much to this forum. He has worked hard to produce this bait. Even if they didnt work, I would support Joshy's Swimbaits based solely on Josh's integrity.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

They're a great bait and seem to catch fish when nothing else will. Big creek smallies love them, which all I care about. And Josh is a great guy who puts his heart and soul into his product...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do any stores sell them or can you only order from their website?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

CyrusDvirus said:


> They are as good as any other. Honestly I drank the Kool-Aid too and spent $50 on a whole ensemble of them. That was 6 months ago, now they sit under most of my tackle collecting dust. They work as well as any other gimmick bait but by no means are my go to.



Gimmicks don't catch fish hand over fist. Perhaps you don't know what you're doing out there...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Do any stores sell them or can you only order from their website?



Online only. They arrive fast, which is nice. I caught my 16 incher tonight on a 2.75 slush...


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

They are all that! I think they work great. The swim action is very impressive compared to other baits. Well worth the money. I've done pretty good with the 2.75"


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I need to reup. Only about 6 fresh ones left. I've only caught dinks on them, but I'm catching.


----------



## CyrusDvirus (Apr 16, 2012)

I know how to fish Deazl, I constantly catch fish even in when most people on here complain that their flow is chocolate milk and fast. Just throwing my experience out there to someone who is asking. Sorry it differs from your beliefs.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had luck with them. Not even sure if I'm using them right. I just got mines as close as possible to the pictures and fished them like suggested. One of the few baits that worked for me right out the package.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

They are small and I prefer a bigger bait for bass. I haven't had any luck with them this year but there are a slew of other baits in the tackle box that have produced nothing. The bait of the year for me is the Lucky Craft Fat Smasher.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was a mimic minnow user and a good friend Jiggerman gave me some to just try out and I must say they work but so do mimic minnows that said when the water gets colder they still swim like it's a 90°day if you don't like them just don't buy them. More for us that do like them .  
But hard to catch a fish on them if you don't give them a try.
Also I work hard for my money and if they did not work why would people keep buying them up???


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I have gave many away for people to try out. I got a friend that fish's the bass masters of new York on them now. First time out landed a 4 pound 14oz smally and is catching tons of fish. Me I love them for bass and eyes. Its now my go to bait in spring summer. These 2 fish are first time ever trying them 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Face. Palm.


never heard of em. are these like a flicker shad?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

CyrusDvirus said:


> I know how to fish Deazl, I constantly catch fish even in when most people on here complain that their flow is chocolate milk and fast. Just throwing my experience out there to someone who is asking. Sorry it differs from your beliefs.


I made the same mistake of sharing your opinion a couple months ago. 
Swimbaits are in vogue right now. And obviously the Joshy's catch fish....as do many other swimbaits. Keitech, Kalins...heck even Berkley makes a good one in the Havoc. 
I obviously prefer the ribbed ones, but I also fully realize that it has everything to do with how and where the bait is presented and nothing to do with whether it's a Keitech or a Joshy or any other brand.
Supporting a local dude who makes great baits is awesome. But the backlash when someone expresses an alternative taste is kind of odd.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

These baits seem to have a good action and lots of fish are caught on them in ponds and wade creeks/rivers..the owner operator is a member of this site so ppl want to support him as he supports this site...Confidence is what makes a bait catch fish..buy some and give em a go

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> I obviously prefer the ribbed ones,


Ribbed, for the fish's pleasure...


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

As someone mentioned before, I'd like to see a larger version (4.5 in) for pike and hungry bass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

A 4.5 would be a great idea on joshys 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I made the same mistake of sharing your opinion a couple months ago.
> Swimbaits are in vogue right now. And obviously the Joshy's catch fish....as do many other swimbaits. Keitech, Kalins...heck even Berkley makes a good one in the Havoc.
> I obviously prefer the ribbed ones, but I also fully realize that it has everything to do with how and where the bait is presented and nothing to do with whether it's a Keitech or a Joshy or any other brand.
> Supporting a local dude who makes great baits is awesome. But the backlash when someone expresses an alternative taste is kind of odd.


This is not a backlash,just an opinion(ive used every brand out there) but ive only found one other swim that doesnt stiffen up in the cold water(like 32-40°). Its the cabelas hoochie. And imo has a different action then a joshy. 

Joshys fit my style of fishing,and a great selection of colors to choose from...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

boostedtrex said:


> A 4.5 would be a great idea on joshys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app



If there were 4.5 or 5.5 I definitely would have bought some to take to Florida.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you guys just use the minnows or has anyone used the craws or the new goby?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fyi for the guys wanting a bigger swim. When i want a bigger bait i love the yum money minnows!


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

The 1 pic I posted was from a goby drop shot the other was from the lime green 2.75. My largest is a 21in saugeye on 2.75 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> This is not a backlash,just an opinion(ive used every brand out there) but ive only found one other swim that doesnt stiffen up in the cold water(like 32-40°). Its the cabelas hoochie. And imo has a different action then a joshy.


I'll take your word. I've never fished them in that cold of water. I primarily fish for smallies and at those temps I'm going with hair jigs and suspending hard jerkbaits.
My opinion is also somewhat limited as I fish them in rivers. And river smallies are largely opportunistic feeders that don't have much time to inspect your offering, but instead typically need to make quick decisions to hit.
Like I said, I'm sure they're great and supporting a local dude and a site sponsor is a great way to go.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Good baits, have been fishing them for 2 years now, catch a lot of variety of fish swim action is better then most others I have tried. Have to strongly agree about how they swim in cold water amazing! Try slow rolling them when water cools down into the 60s bass crappie saugeye seemed to like them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I'll take your word. I've never fished them in that cold of water. I primarily fish for smallies and at those temps I'm going with hair jigs and suspending hard jerkbaits.
> My opinion is also somewhat limited as I fish them in rivers. And river smallies are largely opportunistic feeders that don't have much time to inspect your offering, but instead typically need to make quick decisions to hit.
> Like I said, I'm sure they're great and supporting a local dude and a site sponsor is a great way to go.


I need to start useing hair jigs... been times when they would destroy saugeye!! i think even under a float suspended just off the bottom... give the joshys a try this winter,i think thats what "Allbraid" hit his "polar vortex" fish on ladt winter...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I need to start useing hair jigs... been times when they would destroy saugeye!! i think even under a float suspended just off the bottom... give the joshys a try this winter,i think thats what "Allbraid" hit his "polar vortex" fish on ladt winter...



Where's Allbraid been? Dude owes me a pike trip, lol...


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey tsh4425 I'm pretty sure you were talking to me at Dicks. I went to that spot this morning and caught tons of fish on the sandshiner 2.75 Joshys. Thanks for the tip!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Where's Allbraid been? Dude owes me a pike trip, lol...


I seen him post recently in a thread... i dont think he comes out much when its above 32°


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I don't post much about Josh's lures, mainly because there is still somewhat of a chance that he could one day be a competitor of mine (I've been pouring for years).

I will say this, in analyzing the swimbait market I have yet to come across a Swimbait that even holds a candle to Joshy's. Most of them are downright awful, barely swimming in warm water, even with gobs of weight. That said I have yet to get around to the Kietechs, and honestly don't plan too. I don't care for their bodies, nor their color patterns - which brings up another point, colors. Josh's color selection is pure-money, I honestly can't think of another soft plastic line that even comes close to his color schemes, except maybe mine .

In summation, yes, they are all that


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

BigFish614 said:


> Hey tsh4425 I'm pretty sure you were talking to me at Dicks. I went to that spot this morning and caught tons of fish on the sandshiner 2.75 Joshys. Thanks for the tip!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome, I went out yesterday on the nut to a different spot and wad doing good and I saw a guy killing smallies a short way from me so I waded over to him and started chatting. Asked what he was throwing...Joshy, ofcourse. I went ahead and bit the bullet and ordered some this morning. I week keep you posted as to my experience. Good luck out there and maybe we can meet up and share some holes. HA...that sounded funny.


----------



## Birdddog (May 30, 2014)

I bought some after hearing about them from a friend who was slamming the crappie At Alum Creek with them. They arrived quickly and I rigged them up and the crappie loved them. On vacation this summer, we went to Pymatuning and the crappies and white bass there liked them as well. I tried them at a friends pond and the bass tore them up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your responses, I am going to give them a shot and will let you guys know my results. On another note I yakked Hoover around the islands this morning with a new crank I read about and slayed some smallies and caught a couple daddy saugeyes as well. The Yamamoto pencil flukes...wow is all I can really say. Always loved throwing cranks, these have awesome action and draw quick response from the fish. They are sitting right next to the square bills and flicker shads now in the plano. Tight lines fellas


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have been heavily debating buying some Joshy's myself. While they get rave reviews on here and I LOVE the idea of buying lures from a fellow Ohio fisherman that makes them here in Ohio, I am still a bit leery for a couple reasons. First, I actually have 1 2.3" minnow in the antifreeze color that a fellow OGF'er traded me for a cigarette. I have fished the crap out of this thing and not caught a single thing on it. Secondly, something about being able to hold and see a lure in my hand before I buy is very enticing. Not a big fan of ordering blind on the internet and also not a fan of Josh's shipping rates (not trying to spend $30 to get the free shipping, would like to just buy 1 or 2 packs to start). Anyways, that's my two cents.


----------



## Stealth14Angler (May 11, 2014)

Has anyone tried D.O.A. TerrorEyz or the C.A.L. AirHeadz here in Ohio? They really killed everything for me down in Florida when I lived there. Just wondering since they're "sorta" similar to big joshys.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Stealth14Angler said:


> Has anyone tried D.O.A. TerrorEyz or the C.A.L. AirHeadz here in Ohio? They really killed everything for me down in Florida when I lived there. Just wondering since they're "sorta" similar to big joshys.


I havent,but have tried the saltwater assasins,and they were just ok...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Llew96 said:


> I have been heavily debating buying some Joshy's myself. While they get rave reviews on here and I LOVE the idea of buying lures from a fellow Ohio fisherman that makes them here in Ohio, I am still a bit leery for a couple reasons. First, I actually have 1 2.3" minnow in the antifreeze color that a fellow OGF'er traded me for a cigarette. I have fished the crap out of this thing and not caught a single thing on it. Secondly, something about being able to hold and see a lure in my hand before I buy is very enticing. Not a big fan of ordering blind on the internet and also not a fan of Josh's shipping rates (not trying to spend $30 to get the free shipping, would like to just buy 1 or 2 packs to start). Anyways, that's my two cents.


I dont order alot online so dont know what all the tackle storws charge for shipping. So to me when i order swims i look at like buy 6 packs get one free.... but do agree it sucks only getting a couple packs and paying shipping... joshy if your reading,move to the closest state with no sales tax and pass it on brother...

And like has been said MANY of times,and like any other bait,its not going to catch fish itself. You still need to gain confidence and learn them to consitantly cacth fish on them... 
I tossed a joshy for a total of 3 hours out of 8 fishing today and didnt catch sheet on it! So everybody,they SUCK, and quit buying all the pretty colors up!!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I caught these over the past several days on Joshy's - the saugeye (16.5") on Slim's bait and the smallies on slush...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> I caught these over the past several days on Joshy's - the saugeye (16.5") on Slim's bait and the smallies on slush...
> View attachment 100629
> View attachment 100631
> View attachment 100633


Very nice catches Deazl. I have yet to catch a saugeye, excited to do so.  Were these the pics you were trying to send me the other day?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice catch Deazl666 I was out last night only 1 on a minnow swim but then I put on a Joshy motor oil swim craw and got 8 Saugeyes and 3 smallies in a little over a hour. So buy some swim craws with the minnows and get free shipping lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Nice catch Deazl666 I was out last night only 1 on a minnow swim but then I put on a Joshy motor oil swim craw and got 8 Saugeyes and 3 smallies in a little over a hour. So buy some swim craws with the minnows and get free shipping lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Thanks! I have the swim craws - how are you rigging yours?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Very nice catches Deazl. I have yet to catch a saugeye, excited to do so.  Were these the pics you were trying to send me the other day?



Partially. I've caught some nice fish on other baits, too. Saugs hang out where we're fishing tomorrow...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Nice catch Deazl666 I was out last night only 1 on a minnow swim but then I put on a Joshy motor oil swim craw
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Is the motor oil a special slim color too! I didn't see that color listed on the Bigjoshys web site!&#128522;


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just rigging on a 1/8th ounce jig and was sinking it to bottom then slow reeled it in as it ticked the rocks. They were crushing it. Pole bender on site as Electric oil I think. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Heck, they all catch fish. Last time at P. Hill I was throwing that morning dawn goby on a pink jig head and got some saugeyes. Even had what I think was a muskie on for about 30 seconds. 
There's some colors that he doesn't make anymore. Used to be a bubble gum color that for what ever reason caught some nice spring time crappies.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Just rigging on a 1/8th ounce jig and was sinking it to bottom then slow reeled it in as it ticked the rocks. They were crushing it. Pole bender on site as Electric oil I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy said:


> Heck, they all catch fish. Last time at P. Hill I was throwing that morning dawn goby on a pink jig head and got some saugeyes. Even had what I think was a muskie on for about 30 seconds.
> There's some colors that he doesn't make anymore. Used to be a bubble gum color that for what ever reason caught some nice spring time crappies.


Wipers LOVED the pink!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have caught several fish on joshy swim baits. Yes other baits will catch fish as well but the joshy swim bait has a lot of action and can be used for just about anything. Also, it is good to support one of our own right here in our backyard.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Skippy said:


> Heck, they all catch fish. Last time at P. Hill I was throwing that morning dawn goby on a pink jig head and got some saugeyes. Even had what I think was a muskie on for about 30 seconds.
> 
> There's some colors that he doesn't make anymore. Used to be a bubble gum color that for what ever reason caught some nice spring time crappies.



There was a purple/white with a touch of green under the "chin" that caught me a lot of fish. I have 3 left that I'm saving for a special occasion, kind of like Elaine in Seinfeld saving her sponges for "sponge-worthy" men. "Joshy-Worthy." LOL!!!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Glow Perch is a good one. I have caught fish in different states with them. I liked them a lot a few years ago because they were pretty cheap. 

I like them in the cold weather that is when I seem to catch the most fish with them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Just rigging on a 1/8th ounce jig and was sinking it to bottom then slow reeled it in as it ticked the rocks. They were crushing it. Pole bender on site as Electric oil I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I bought some electric oil craws with little intention on using them just cause I liked the color!  Is he going to make that color into a minnow?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Buzzy said:


> Glow Perch is a good one. I have caught fish in different states with them. I liked them a lot a few years ago because they were pretty cheap.
> 
> I like them in the cold weather that is when I seem to catch the most fish with them.


I've yet to catch anything on the new glow perch :/ I keep trying though! It'll happen!


----------

